# Interesting Voom news - Charlie should consider the same!!



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

taken from the Voom group here, an excerpt, the Mpeg-4 aspect is really interesting and should send some shivers up Charlie:

"The increase in VOOM's HDTV channels from 39 to more than 70 will allow us to continue to provide more high-definition video services than any other cable or satellite provider," said Tom Dolan, CEO of Rainbow Media Enterprises. "Our plan is to simultaneously add nearly 200 standard definition channels." Mr. Dolan continued.

To facilitate the expansion, the VOOM service will utilize 16 transponders on the SES Americom AMC-6 satellite, which VOOM refers to as "Rainbow 2," previously leased from SES AMERICOM, a SES GLOBAL company.

Mr. Dolan explained that all the programming transmitted by both Rainbow 1 and Rainbow 2 will utilize a new encoding system from Harmonic, initially configured to run in MPEG-2 and software upgradeable to MPEG-4.

"Today's announcement is a step forward in our plans to advance VOOM to MPEG-4 later in 2005. All VOOM customers have been provided with set-top boxes capable of receiving the MPEG-4 signal and we remain committed to offering more than 400 full continental US channels before the end of 2005," continued Mr. Dolan.

Adding further dimension to the company's capacity plans, Rainbow Media disclosed that today it filed with the Federal Communications Commission a recently completed contract with Lockheed Martin under which the aerospace company will construct five Ka-band satellites for VOOM. These high power satellites, the first of which is to be completed and launched in approximately 34 months, will enable VOOM to increase its channel capacity to more than 5,000 high definition channels when operating in spot beam mode. This will enable VOOM to have spot beams covering the entire United States including Alaska and Hawaii. With these satellites, VOOM will be operating with virtually no capacity constraints. These satellites will be operated at the company's orbital locations at 62W, 71W, 77W, 119W and 129W.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

If there really was 70 HD channels to be had..... 

I'm betting that a bulk of them will be either PPV or more Voom Exclusive Movie channels.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Voom isnt obligated to actually BUY those sats, they can back out at will.

They wouldnt be here by the end of 2005, they will be lucky to survive half that long...


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

If they only had a DVR offering, I'd switch to Voom I think.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

If they had a DVR I would switch.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

kzosat said:


> If they had a DVR I would switch.


And what would you have? A receiver with more bugs than a 522 and a service that hasn't been able to keep subscribers!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Voom MIGHT have a more stable DVR than E.

I doubt Voom will have time to release it...


Tick tick tick till Voom going dark..............


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If they will really be capable of offering that many stations then they could have all locals in all the markets in HD and all HD and SD content available today. They could even put the core markets at 119, 129 (perhaps east coast) and duplicate them at the west coast slots (62, 71, 77).


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

boba said:


> And what would you have? A receiver with more bugs than a 522 and a service that hasn't been able to keep subscribers!


Seriously, I have a a 510, 721, and 921. Only the 721 works like it should. The 510 is ok, but it misses timers and the 921 (well we all know about that). I would be willing to get a voom dvr, can't be any worse then my 921.


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

Well of course when I said that, I meant that assuming the DVR actually worked, unlike E*'s offerings, and it wasn't a glorified VCR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Inaba, love the curious george avatar, I have that t-shirt at home and still wear even though it's getting a bit tight. I would love to get Voom, however I'm scared they would go out of business and I would be stuck with worthless equipement. Does Voom have that Universal HD channel that shows Sci-Fi programs like Stargate and Battlestar Galactica, if they do that would be very appealing to me.


----------

